# Marks NEWB Journal



## W8lifterwanabie (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi im mark,im 14 , 6ft'1 and about 190 pounds...
so i started doing this=

Ok ive bin told that i have have to stay under this=
carbs =216
protien=216
fat =48

so heres today setup:-                  
----------------------------------- how much
meal1-weetabix(mini's)---------------left
          carbs=26.3------------------------189.7
          fat = 2.0----------------------------46
          protien= 3.2 ---------------------211.8

+for more protien
3 slices of lean chicken
         carbs=5.4------------------------184.3
          fat=5.1----------------------------40.9
          protien=30g-----------------------181.8 

 please post any comments or advice
il be getting a pic of my gut soon(u kno b4 pic)

il be adding the other meals as they come along


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

Who told you thats what you should be eating?


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Aug 9, 2003)

*donescobar2000*

he's been helpign me out alot and he worked it out 4 me...


y??


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

I;m going to have to have a talk with him.


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Aug 9, 2003)

*y?*

wot he do?,it feels like its working...we mostly got it from fitday.com


----------

